# I BLOG...



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2008)

...therefore I am!

I have heard a lot of talk about blogs being amazing advertsing tools so I finally jumpped on that boat!

http://pollywogpatch.blogspot.com/

What does my blog need? (I know it needs content & pictures, recpes & giveaways)

What is a plugboard & do I want one?

What else do I need to know? I am blog ignorant!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG you are amazing woman! Your blog is fantastic, bright, and keeps you reading on all the way down!  I use vox but haven't had time to update it. Congratulations


----------



## Mandy (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good! I love the green.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 24, 2008)

You blog well!

A plugboard is a part of your blog that others can plug their sites, usually with a very small image, usually in the side bar (at least that's where I often see them).  If it were my blog, I probably wouldn't want one, but if you want to promote other's sites, then you might want it.  I think it might depend how much B2B networking you want to do, and if you go that route, you'll want to find other blogs that have plugboards as well and plug in, but there are other ways to network with other businesses rather than a plugboard.

I think once you get some more content, pictures, contest/giveaway stuff etc, and anything else to make it a fun spot on the web (which of course takes time, and you are totally on your way!), and then promote the heck out of it, you'll have a really awesome advertising tool. 

Anyways, it's a great start, looks really nice!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2008)

If I did a plug board it would be all things handmade & not just B&B.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 24, 2008)

In that case, a plug board might do really well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice! I am starting a blog myself. This week I am going to focus on content content content.

http://www.smellychicksonline.com/

I'll keep am eye on yours Tab!


----------



## dpowell (Mar 27, 2008)

Great blog!

Ours is a work in progress visually. I'm working on coding in a few changes right now.

We made the front page of Etsy about 30 minutes ago!!! 

I blogged about it as well as put the screenshot on our flickr page!

http://crazytimescandles.blogspot.com    :shock:


----------



## dpowell (Mar 27, 2008)

Alright, I was up all night, but our blog has a new look.

We have 3 small posts since 10:30 last night.

1 - Blog layout change
2 - Featured in a front page treasury!
3 - Features an etsy seller

http://crazytimescandles.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 27, 2008)

i've got blog envy....i want one now. i, however, can't manage to keep my website updated and did not get a newsletter out last month.  :shock: 

can't think of a darn thing it needs unless you can get some dancing penquins....


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 27, 2008)

I need to set up a blog.  Not very good at keeping up on personal blogs, but maybe a business blog might be easier....


----------



## dpowell (Mar 29, 2008)

Checking back again.

We update our blog on an almost daily basis (sometimes we miss a day, other times there's more than one update a day)

Feel free to take a read and leave a comment of two if you'd like.

I love reading blogs. It's part of my morning routine, so if anyone else has one to add please do.

http://crazytimescandles.blogspot.com


----------

